# Exploding bird



## jcuempire (Jul 2, 2013)

First off, I am very new here and very new to prop building (one show under my belt - Get Smart). Has anyone had anything explode on stage? Not violently, just sort of pop like a balloon. We are doing Shrek and there is the scene where Fiona is singing with the bird and it expands and pops. Are there any tried and true ways to do this? Thanks very much. Keith


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Jul 2, 2013)

I suppose it depends on what is around the bird. This is one idea I had off the top of my head. Depending on your design, the bird may not need to be life-like and could be made of something like fabric with a hollow inside. Make sure to build in room in the fabric for the "bird" to expand. I think you had the right idea by saying "pop like a balloon". My thought was, why not pop an actual balloon? If you have a way to conceal a compressed air hose going into a partially inflated balloon that's inside the bird, then this should work. When you want the bird to pop, just pump more air into it until it pops. Maybe combine it with a small shot of confetti for a comical effect. This solution would give you the expanding and popping effect.

You could also conceal a wireless solenoid in an already inflated balloon and pop it. Search "pop a balloon" here on CB and that should help you see how to do that. 

I would really encourage you to stay away from a pyrotechnic detonation onstage unless you hire a licensed pyrotechnician. Good luck!


----------



## jcuempire (Jul 2, 2013)

Believe me I have no intention of using pyrotechnics. We have used the occasional flashpot, but that's it. I like the idea of a fabric bird. I haven't had a production meeting with the director yet (I am getting my ideas ready beforehand) but I will suggest a tree set piece within which I can hide airpumps or whatever I need as well as having a platform for the bird. I thought about some sort of feathers or something to be the "remnants" of the bird. I guess the problem I see is regulating when it happens. Every balloon I put in there will probably burst at different times, so maybe a pin that comes out of the limb perch would be possible. I will look up the solenoid idea. I just want a good looking effect that is reliable. It should be fun no matter what. I guess I have to see what the director is expecting. 

Thanks for the response. I have no doubt that I will be using this forum a lot as I learn the ins and outs of building props.

Thanks again

Keith


----------



## BobHealey (Jul 2, 2013)

Let me guess - Shrek?

I think for the Shrek I'm working on, Props/Set is going to mount the bird on a hinge, and have a string attached so they can flip it behind the tree limb quickly. Might also be a confetti gun loaded with blue and white paper in the limb that will pop and release "feathers".


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 2, 2013)

^ this is how the broadway does it. although its all Pneumatically powered, Bird flips up while a puff of air pushes out blue feathers.


----------



## MPowers (Jul 2, 2013)

Did this a few years back in a puppet show. Evil hag gets stung by a Bee on the bum and it swells up huge, then another character kicks her in the rear, "Popping" her bum and she is jet propelled out of their lives. We allowed the balloon under her dress to fill to a controlled, specific size and had a concealed thumb tack in the boot toe to insure popping on cue. The entire effect can be self contained, or if you have time, 1/8" tube quick connect to a small paint ball canister. No need for a solenoid valve, get any of the Clippard miniature manual valves. They make lever action, push button, foot pedal, toggle, all types. For your effect one of the small canisters about 3/4" diameter and 3" long is all you need. If you have access to the 2005 USITT Tech Expo catalog there is a full description and parts list.


----------



## Les (Jul 2, 2013)

I would probably do something similar as far as coating a small balloon in feathers and run an air hose to it. At the other end of the hose is a tank with a ball valve. That way, you can let the air in at whatever speed you wish (start out slow and then sharply accelerate when the bird is about to 'pop').


----------



## jcuempire (Jul 2, 2013)

That's an amazing amount of information. I really appreciate it. I looked at the Clippard valves and it would be hard not to find something that worked perfectly, as long as they aren't too expensive. We are a non profit children's theater and I end up buying whatever falls out of our meager props budget! Ball valves I have laying around, or at least they are only a wrench turn away. Good thing it's fun. I guess I'll know better after the Production meeting. The show isn't until January, but with all the props I imagine we'll need, there won't be a lot of things I can retrofit from past shows. Thanks again for all your suggestions. Since I volunteered for this, they probably won't let me relinquish the job without a fight, so I figure I will have a lot more questions. Take care.

Keith Parks 
childrenstheatreofannapolis.com


----------



## np18358 (Jul 2, 2013)

This is the funniest thing, I literally just starting making this rig today for Shrek as well. What I did is I got one of the valves they use at party city, added a toothed lock-washer to keep the balloon on tight, and I will combine it with careful lighting. Also I am toying with the idea of filling the balloon with confetti, but I really dont like the prospect of cleaning it up, and I am always wary that if I bring in confetti, I will never get it out. 
Hope your rig works well!!


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 2, 2013)

use blue or whatever color feathers your bird is inside the baloon, Easy to clean up and gives a nice effect.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGKsB__YxxE


----------



## jcuempire (Jul 2, 2013)

DuckJordan said:


> use blue or whatever color feathers your bird is inside the baloon, Easy to clean up and gives a nice effect.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGKsB__YxxE



That looks great. I love that. Best thing is that the bird is not destroyed every time. Cuts down on costs! Thanks


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 3, 2013)

That's what was on the tour just an FYI.


----------



## Mugzy (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm trying to create the exploding bird for Shrek in November. I'm a volunteer as well for a non profit theater group that my children are involved in. Can you walk me through how you did the bird for your production? I've been creating props for this company for years but this is a first for me and way out of my league. Thanks!!


----------



## jcuempire (Sep 28, 2014)

What we ended up doing is using a blue balloon and covering with what was basically a "hat" that was made of felt that was shaped and colored like a bird. It laid on top of the balloon and draped over the sides. On top was a semi rigid structure making the neck and head of the bird. We opened a hole in the set piece that looked like a trees (it was all the way stage left so we could work behind it without being seen), we set the bird in it and a stage hand inflated it with a small air compressor; making sure that the tank was full so as not to have the motor come on during the performance. At the correct point in the song, a stage hand popped it with a pin. It was simple and very effective. And it worked every time. Good luck!


----------



## Mugzy (Sep 29, 2014)

jcuempire said:


> What we ended up doing is using a blue balloon and covering with what was basically a "hat" that was made of felt that was shaped and colored like a bird. It laid on top of the balloon and draped over the sides. On top was a semi rigid structure making the neck and head of the bird. We opened a hole in the set piece that looked like a trees (it was all the way stage left so we could work behind it without being seen), we set the bird in it and a stage hand inflated it with a small air compressor; making sure that the tank was full so as not to have the motor come on during the performance. At the correct point in the song, a stage hand popped it with a pin. It was simple and very effective. And it worked every time. Good luck!



Thanks!! I'll give it a shot!!


----------



## Mugzy (Sep 30, 2014)

DuckJordan said:


> use blue or whatever color feathers your bird is inside the baloon, Easy to clean up and gives a nice effect.




I love how you did this!! What material did you make the bird out of to have him expand like that? How did you blow him up and have him fall back? What did you do to get his arms and beak to move like that?
I need to make the same prop for Shrek in November. It's a bit out of my league but I would love to make something similar to this one!!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## DuckJordan (Sep 30, 2014)

Mugzy said:


> I love how you did this!! What material did you make the bird out of to have him expand like that? How did you blow him up and have him fall back? What did you do to get his arms and beak to move like that?
> I need to make the same prop for Shrek in November. It's a bit out of my league but I would love to make something similar to this one!!
> Thanks for your help!


Not my work just saw it on the traveling version of shrek, I assume its a spandex wrapped around an inflatable bag, the explosion comes from an air cannon under the bird that flips him back as it fires. It was a puppet controlled off stage by a prop guy

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugzy (Sep 30, 2014)

DuckJordan said:


> Not my work just saw it on the traveling version of shrek, I assume its a spandex wrapped around an inflatable bag, the explosion comes from an air cannon under the bird that flips him back as it fires. It was a puppet controlled off stage by a prop guy
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## SHCP (Sep 30, 2014)

Now I want to do this show just to build this gag.


----------



## BSchend (Oct 3, 2014)

Just saw this done for a production near us. First is the nest. Built in what ever location you choose, but with enough height around the edge to hide the following.

A spring hinge (or mouse trap hinge) attached to the nest and the base of what will be the bird. Two eye hooks are attached to the nest and base so that when closed (i.e. pre bird popping) you can slide a pin through both eye hooks. Run fishing line away from pin (hidden of course) so that it can be pulled at appropriate time. On the bird base you use a bladder of your choice (balloon, ball, etc) that you can attach a length of surgical tubing to and run out of site. You cover said bladder in feathers and decoration as you so choose to create the "bird".

During the bit the bird is blown up through the tubing from out of site/off stage and when the bird needs to "pop" the pin is pulled and the entire bird flips backward and out of site. Add loose feathers under the bird base and you get a nice cloud when it goes. This production had a pre inflated balloon that was popped with a pin by another person off stage for the sound affect.

No need for a compressor or having to rebuild the bird each time.


----------



## twalker1998 (Oct 29, 2014)

In our production of Shrek, we had one tree on SL with a hole in it where the nest was. Two techs could hide behind the tree and control the bird. We had one PVC pipe with a balloon on the end and another stuffed full of blue feathers. We removed the stuffing from a blue stuffed bird and put it on top of the balloon. We also had a wire hanger attached to the head of the bird to make it move along with the music. When the bird needed to expand, one tech would blow into the PVC pipe with the balloon, making it look bigger. When it was time for the bird to explode, the other tech would blow into the PVC pipe with the feathers, making them "explode." At the same time that this happened, the first tech would pull the bird back through the hole to make it disappear. Very easy to set up and operate each night, and it always got a lot of laughs from the audience.


----------



## om4eccv (Nov 25, 2014)

We didn't have the bird grow or expand, but it did have wings and a mouth that moved via strings and springs. It sat in a nest on a tree branch next, to a curtain/leg, and we had a tech operate them behind the curtain. 

The branch was also a steel pipe, ending up below the nest. Behind the curtain, there was a ball valve attached to a CO2 quick change cartridge (it threaded right into the steel pipe). As soon as the cartridge is screwed down, it's punctured, and pressurizes everything up to the valve. 

When it came time to pop, the bird flipped backwards behind the nest and out of sight, the ball valve was opened, the CO2 made feathers fly up, and a balloon SFX was played through a nearby speaker. It was an excellent effect, didn't fail, and we didn't have to worry about air compressors.


----------

